# Should DRI have its own forum on TUG?



## seema (Sep 10, 2012)

I would vote that Diamond Resorts International should have its own forum on TUG - there are so many owners - and I suspect there will be more posts than in the current situation, where DRI is listed as a miscellaneous timeshare system on this forum?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 10, 2012)

seema said:


> I would vote that Diamond Resorts International should have its own forum on TUG - there are so many owners - and I suspect there will be more posts than in the current situation, where DRI is listed as a miscellaneous timeshare system on this forum?



Agreed.  DRI may be larger in membership and properties than any of the groups that have their own dedicated forum.  I think it would be good for TUG because DRI owners would feel they have a place to go for discussion.  IMO it would increase TUG traffic.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 10, 2012)

I certainly would like to see a DRI forum.


----------



## fluke (Sep 10, 2012)

I think it would really help in stimulating discussion and would be a great idea.  When you have all of the info and comments sequestered out it is much easier to have ongoing discusions.  It seems to me that the Starwood and DVC forums are not very active - I think a DRI forum would be no less active then these forums.


----------



## dwojo (Sep 10, 2012)

That is a great idea. I would be very interested in a forum like that.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2012)

seema said:


> I would vote that Diamond Resorts International should have its own forum on TUG - there are so many owners - and I suspect there will be more posts than in the current situation, where DRI is listed as a miscellaneous timeshare system on this forum?



What a great suggestion.


----------



## blakebr (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## daventrina (Sep 11, 2012)

artringwald said:


> I certainly would like to see a DRI forum.


Us too...
At least replace Sunterra with Diamond....
in this subtitle...
"Discussion of other timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Hyatt, VRI, Sunterra, Bluegreen, Shell, Westgate etc.)"


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Us too...
> At least replace Sunterra with Diamond....
> in this subtitle...
> "Discussion of other timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Hyatt, VRI, Sunterra, Bluegreen, Shell, Westgate etc.)"


I've put in a request to edit the forums name to delete sunterra and add Diamond.

As far as a DRI forum

The best way to get that is PM Brian and ask him.

My personal opinion is with DRI buying up more and more TS systems maybe it would be a good idea to have their own Forum. 

Bill


----------



## efjo2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> I've put in a request to edit the forums name to delete sunterra and add Diamond.
> As far as a DRI forum with DRI buying up more and more TS systems maybe it would be a good idea to have their own Forum.
> 
> Bill



I agree with both changing the name and having a separate forum.  It took me awhile to figure out what DRI was and had to email to find out Diamond was related to Sunterra.
Then answers to questions would pertain more to the Diamond Resort system, although after reading different posts it seems there may be more that 1 system within the diamond system, including ownership, points, and ours is both now, etc.

Is that correct or do they all switch to the same system and I was told they were interchangeable.  JoAnn


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 11, 2012)

efjo2 said:


> I agree with both changing the name and having a separate forum.  It took me awhile to figure out what DRI was and had to email to find out Diamond was related to Sunterra.
> Then answers to questions would pertain more to the Diamond Resort system, although after reading different posts it seems there may be more that 1 system within the diamond system, including ownership, points, and ours is both now, etc.
> 
> Is that correct or do they all switch to the same system and I was told they were interchangeable.  JoAnn



There is more than one type of ownership with DRI.

There are:

1. Traditional deeded week owners (both fixed and floating weeks)
2. Deeded week owners who have bought into a points overlay, internal exchange system called THE Club
3. Trust based owners whos ownership is pure points.

Each has it's advantages and disadvantages. The reason for three different types of ownership is how sales evolved with Sunterra over the years. DRI inherited all the different types of ownership when they purchased Sunterra out of bankruptcy. They can not force all owners to convert to one system or another. Right now, I believe the only thing sold by DRI is trust based ownership. But those with deeded weeks can keep their deeded weeks as they are. They can not be forced to convert or be forced to join THE Club.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 11, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> There is more than one type of ownership with DRI.
> 
> There are:
> 
> ...


There are now even more with DRI purchase of Monarch Grand.  
1. Traditional deeded week owners (both fixed and floating weeks)
2. Deeded week owners who have bought into a points overlay, internal exchange system called THE Club
3. Trust based owners whos ownership is pure points.
4. Former MGV owners who basically have their own trust (the old MGV resorts) *Kind-of like #3*
5. Owners of former MGV managed single resorts *Kind-of like #1*


----------



## fluke (Sep 11, 2012)

I suspect that Monarch will be made into its own collection.  I believe that is what they did with the ILX acquisitions, placed them in the Premeir Vacation Collection seperate from the US,  Hawaii, and california collection.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 11, 2012)

fluke said:


> I suspect that Monarch will be made into its own collection.  I believe that is what they did with the ILX acquisitions, placed them in the Premeir Vacation Collection seperate from the US,  Hawaii, and california collection.


It seems to me that is the easiest and most logical approach.  Trying to do anything other than maintain Monarch as it's own collection would seem to me to be a nightmare.   

Of course, any Monarch ownerships that DRI obtains title could be resold into any other collection, as is already done with some of the resorts.  So there could be one Monarch Trust, that is Monarch resorts only and consists primarily of Monarch owners who have not converted their ownerships, as well as some Monarch ownerships in another collection, such as the US Collection.


----------



## KMC**1978 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Yes I'd like to see DRI / Diamond in its own Forum*

It would make it so much easier to find pertinent information. 
Cheers,
KMC


----------



## daventrina (Sep 22, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> I've put in a request to edit the forums name to delete sunterra and add Diamond.
> Bill


Ok ... it looks like the Sunterra was deleted .... 
But there is not a Diamond ... yet anyway...


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2012)

great idea about the new forum.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 23, 2012)

The proof is in the pudding.  Buried in this topic of a separate area for DRI di is a discussion of the DRI purchase of Monarch and how that adds a "new level of ownership" for DRI and former Monarch owners.

I want to emphasize the word BURIED.  The purchase of Monarch by DRI is important to DRI members and former Monarch owners.  It would be much easier to find the discussion in a dedicated DRI discussion area.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 24, 2012)

Another point....

Would you look for Diamond here

Point System Discussions (10 Viewing)
RCI Points are discussed here as well as other point based systems which are not covered in their specific forums (see Marriott, Wyndham, Hilton, and All Other Timeshare Systems forums).

or here

All Other Timeshare Systems (4 Viewing)
Discussion of other timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Hyatt, VRI, Bluegreen, Shell, Westgate etc.)

Isn't Diamond one of the largest timeshare companies in the world now?

It's bigger than Hilton, Disney (does it take more than one hand to count their resorts?) and Westin...


----------



## ccwu (Sep 24, 2012)

I am for it.  
Who is in charge to make it a seprate forum?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2012)

ill revisit this after we complete the forum upgrade.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Why not a DRI thread?*

I counted 7 threads dealing with DRI on the first page of threads listed on the BB section "other timeshares".  More than any other company.  This happens often.

I guess the real question why not? a DRI thread.  Owners want it and it has strong support.  So, Why Not?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 21, 2012)

And the answer is.......???


----------



## daventrina (Oct 22, 2012)

Even though it should ...
Looks like its not...


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 23, 2012)

TugBrian went years before changing Sunterra to Diamond.  Its hard to understand why that took so long.  It was very confusing for posters and lingered long after the Sunterra connection had withered to nothing.  Only TugBRian has the answer as to why he won't make the change.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2012)

basically every time someone complained that it wasnt being done fast enough, i dropped it do the bottom of my todo list =)

Enjoy the new forum!


----------



## geekette (Nov 6, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> basically every time someone complained that it wasnt being done fast enough, i dropped it do the bottom of my todo list =)
> 
> Enjoy the new forum!



Love it.  I often employ the Squeaky Wheel Gets The Cold Shoulder Method.  Patience is rewarded.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 8, 2012)

THANKS!!!


----------

